# Turkey leg tuesday (Not to be confused w/ Tankless Tuesday)



## mike j (May 5, 2015)

"Bring out your turkey legs". Sounds like something from an old Monty Python movie. The iconic, fugly, abstractly deco, Colson turkey leg chain guard was (and I may be wrong on this) produced from 1938 to 1940 w/ some leftovers in 1941? They are truly one of a kind, and for those of us lucky enough to have one, it's time to whip 'em out. So, come on fellas, & you girls too, let's show some leg.


----------



## jd56 (May 5, 2015)

No where near done on this one but it is sporting the cool turkey leg.





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## RJWess (May 5, 2015)

I love the turkey leg guard. I like how it appears that its just floating there. My 39 turkey soon to be for sale if your local.


----------



## rollfaster (May 5, 2015)

*Turkey leg Tuesday*

My contribution.


----------



## 56 Vette (May 5, 2015)

Can't contribute to this one, but those are a pretty neat chainguard! Joe


----------



## Neanderthal77 (May 5, 2015)

Here you go.  Just need a bike to go with it.


----------



## mrg (May 5, 2015)

Colson Commander turkey leg


----------



## reginald (May 5, 2015)

*my snap tank...*

I've had this one a few years now and left it as found.  It is a solid quiet ride.   Some repainted parts, some original, but complete.


----------



## DonChristie (May 5, 2015)

My 1940 Turkey legger and the coveted blister Turkey leg!


----------



## mrg (May 5, 2015)

Forgot about the blister turkey!


----------



## Neanderthal77 (May 5, 2015)

Here is my blister turkey leg.


----------



## vincev (May 5, 2015)




----------



## syclesavage (May 5, 2015)

Love those legs gents.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 5, 2015)

1938 Colson Streamliner!


----------



## Euphman06 (May 6, 2015)

'39 Trusport badged


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 6, 2015)

I have purchased 3 ladies colsons with this guard this year, two of which will be for sale soon.
However, I have referred these as TURKEY WING guards and not turkey leg.
If you look at it you can see why I says this.
Chris


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 6, 2015)

1940- baremetal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfa242 (May 14, 2015)

Found this old girl at a flea market yesterday, badged as an Olympic.  I'll share some more pics of this lil' keeper after a good bath.


----------



## Boris (May 14, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> Found this old girl at a flea market yesterday, badged as an Olympic.  I'll share some more pics of this lil' keeper after a good bath.
> 
> View attachment 214124




Dean-
I'd be happy to save you the trouble of cleaning this bike.


----------



## militarymonark (May 14, 2015)

how about this pair


----------



## dfa242 (May 14, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Dean-
> I'd be happy to save you the trouble of cleaning this bike.




Thanks, Dave - I know I can always count on you


----------



## vincev (May 14, 2015)

C'mon Dave,Post some of yours.I know you have to have some.


----------



## Balloonatic (May 17, 2015)

*Two Turkey Legs for the price of one.. or his and hers turkey legs...*

Here ya go.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 27, 2015)

I guess it's time to throw these up to see...bare metals now.
38 girls and the 39 boys I posted earlier





It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------

